# Jacs Electric Spark Or Nu Chex to Cash?



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Would depend on the bottom side. If the NCC had Gunsmoke bottom Side I would consider that one quite a bit. The JES is more versatile and crosses on more lines and types of mares.

Then there would be several other things I would look at too before deciding.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Jacs Elecric Spark - I would LOVE to have a Shining Spark broodmare. Diamonds Sparkle offspring are SO potent.
Dare to dream....
Wait, are you looking at some mares?????


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes we are looking at mares. I've having a very hard time deciding as I don't know enough about what bloodlines cross with others. 

Here is the Ad for the Jac's Electric Spark mare that we are considering. Opinions?

E-Reiner Horses - JAC SPARKLIN KALIGAL


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I like her - she looks so much like my colt! He's a Brennas Jac, and dapples like her. It sucks she has no performance record, but she seems like she's line bred to be pretty potent, and I LOVE the Hollywood Jac popping up all over.
Tinsel Jac is a hunk, eh? I know it's neither here no there, but what colour is he, exactly? I realize he's buckskin, but is he a silver, or a smokey? His tail is pretty blonde, and he has that amazing shading...my filly is shedding out similar (Brennas Jac). I know it doesn't matter, but I think it's a neat colour!
Do you have a klink to the Nu Chex mare?? 
You lucky girl!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Tinsel Jac is registered as a Pali so I really don't know...lol But he is pretty and talented too! Could you imagine if he would made his futurity?! 

Here a link to the Nu Chex mare, she is half way down the page. Uno Chex to Cash
ReinersWorld, Your Link to the World of Reining, We help Reiners Find Reiners

If you know of any others around the price range feel free to post them! LOL I hate looking for horses...lol. Location doesn't matter, we know we will be shipping.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I know of an older mare, a proven producer. She'a an own daughter of Great Pine. I have no idea what you want to spend, though.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Truthfully if I was looking for anouther mare this is the one I would go pick up in a hart beat. Do not let her price full you she is worth a lot more then what they are asking for her.

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1508915 - Ms Dream Angel


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Shesinthebarn, we are not really set on a price. The price really does depend on the horse. Do you have more details?

NRHA do you really think that her foals will be worth anything? She just doesn't have a to die for peigree? Know what I mean?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh yes she does. Her sire Gun Start is the sire if NRHA Open Futurity Re-champions NRHA Open Derby Champions and Multiple NRHA champions. He is the sire of producing daughters of around a 1/2 million. It is hard to find a better sire of producing daughters. Then you have Great Pine bottom. Gun Start daughters cross well with just about any line. Just ask Tim McQuay has several of them.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So what do you assume that foal in her belly is worth if it were nominated to the NRHA?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh ya. He top shelf is very well bred. In any other hands he could have been a great horse. By BH Enterprise and even better out of Neds Little Stare. She was a great mare out of NRHA Hall of Fame mare Dodsons Little Star. Probable the only mare better then Neds out of Dodsons Little Star was Miz Liz Dodson. DLS was also the same of Continental Ace.

The great thing about Gun Start daughter is they are the ultiment out cross to todays populare lines. They cross well in HJ86 line, Gunner, Smart Chic Olena and many more.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I like Nu Chex to Cash... he throws great babies consistently although I don't know about their performance record. From what I know, his babies have great personalities, so I would think the mothers would.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Out of personal opinion I would pick Nu Chex To Cash, but it would definately depend on the other wide of the pedigree. Sometimes NCC doesn't work well with one side, and the same with any stud. It would just depend. The Shining Spark line is also one of my personal favorites, for obvious reasons


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

When looking at broodmares I tend to want something that will cross well with many lines not just one or 2. NCC at least the first generation does not seem to do that. Shinning Sparks at times tend to be on the larger side so you also have to look at what you cross them with. However they do well in several events IE reining reined cow and roping depending on size and how they are crossed.

I am running into a similar problem with one of my mares. She is good size so I have to make sure I do not cross her on horses and lines that produce size. Do not want a larger foal she is big enough. Also being by Dun It that takes out over 1/2 of the reining stallions out there. This is why IF I was in the market for a mare I would look for a mare with older lines like the one I posted. These lines have been proven for over 40 years. Gun Start comes from a program that dates back to the beginning of the NRHA. There are several other lines that I would look at. Big reason being that these lines are a great out cross on todays top stallions and have a strong history of producing winners.

All things you need to consider when picking a mare.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NRHA Thanks so much for all the help. We are seriously considering this mare at the moment. I will let you know if you make a deal on her. Unfortunatly she is due to foal late so we won't be getting a really nice foal out of her next year as we want our foals to arrive earlier than June (We won't breed in the foal heat) 

You've pretty much talked me into her for the fact that she can cross with many of today's top stallions.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Lets put it this way. If I was in the market that mare would not still be for sale. She would be standing in my barn right now. I personally would foal her out leg her back up and hit the last few shows of the season breed her in Feb and show her again next year and put some more money on her.

The mare in my Avitar is out of a Gun Start Daughter. I know what they can produce. Just nice mares all the way around.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a list of this years open futurity. Note the last horse on the list that I CP here. As you can see the horse is out of a daughter of Gun Start. 

*2009 NRHA FUTURITY,** OPEN* 1st Gunnatrashya 06S (Colonels Smoking Gun-Natrasha, Trashadeous) Arcese Quarter Horses USA Shawn Flarida 228.5 $125,000 2nd Lil Magnum Jessie 06S (Magnum Chic Dream-Lil Ruf Jessie, Lil Ruf Peppy) Casey Hinton Casey Hinton 226 $117,478 3rd Whizkey N Diamonds 06S (Topsail Whiz-Princess In Diamonds, Shining Spark) Clinton Anderson Shawn Flarida 225.5 $87,208 4th Tinker With Guns 06S (Colonels Smoking Gun-Tinker Nic, Reminic) Rancho Oso Rio Randy Paul 225 $57,118 5th Smart Luck 06S (Very Smart Remedy-Gunna Be Lucky, Gunna Smoke) Cable Creek Ranch Todd A Bergen 223.5 $46,847 6th Moonshine N Juice 06S (Smart Like Juice-Wind Her Up Shiner, Shining Spark) Brenton Hatch Jordan Larson 223 $41,802 7th Wimpys Tonnob 06S (Wimpys Little Step-Powder Playgirl, Powder River Playboy) David & Joyce Nuernberger Michael Davis 222 $36,757 8th Hick A Shine 06S (Shine With A Twist-Hickorymissy, Doc's Hickory) Janiene Borror Michael Boyle 220.5 $31,712 9th Taris Favorite Trick 06S (Mr Boomerjac-Taris Little Vintage, Peppy San Badger) Rancho Oso Rio Randy Paul 220 $26,667 10/11 Colonelsmokingpep 06S (Colonels Smoking Gun-Peppys High, Smart Peppy Doc) Stacey E Jones Mike McEntire 219.5 $21,081 10/11 Wimpys Show Stopper 06S (Wimpys Little Step-Pinesail, Topsail Cody) Charles Vaughan Shawn Flarida 219.5 $21,081 12/15 Whats Your Dreams 06S (Magnum Chic Dream-Autumn Jac, Hollywood Jac 86) Terry L Stewart Dell Hendricks 219 $17,838 12/15 Peppy Superboom 06S (Boomernic-Peppy Designed, Peppy Badger Chex) Bucket List Syndicate Craig Schmersal 219 $17,838 12/15 Kaystein 06S (Great Resolve-Kays Freckles, Cutter Freckles) 23 Partership Andrea Fappani 219 $17,838 12/15 Smoking Sundown 06S (Colonels Smoking Gun-KR Anniegityergun, Gun Start) Day Creek Ranch LLC Marco Ricotta 219 $17,838


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the NRHA!


----------

